
Boomers Retire, Knowledge Goes with Them - snaky
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1333813
======
AngryAnt
Needs a "Boomer: " prefix or "says boomer" postfix.

"I’m surprised to see online videos at the bottom of the list with just 16%. I
suspect that this percentage is higher among millennials and lower among baby
boomers. I prefer to read about how to do something as opposed to watching a
video — that is, unless I’m trying to take something apart to fix it. Having a
video is often better than looking at photos or drawings."

I guess that the responsible thing is to let this article fade into
irrelevance, but I felt like sharing.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HFwok9SlQQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HFwok9SlQQ)

